# 2013 Ankona Cayenne



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Finally had a nice day to take some pictures. Ankona builds one hell of a skiff!!!!







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







][/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sexy!


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

> sexy!



Anytide I sent you some questions on your website for some details on a pole holder on my platform and also asked some questions on your belt pole holder model. You can PM me or email me Thanks.....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking ride!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice ride . [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Great looking boat!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Badass skiff! how fast with that 30hp?


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

I just finished breaking the motor in and with full gear, cooler of beverages, and two 200 lb men it will push 21.5 MPH according to the GPS. That is with the stock 3 blade prop. Motor is not close to a high RPM so thinking about propping. The holeshot is great. I am very happy with 30HP as it keeps the draft real skinny. Loaded it doesnt draft more than 6-7 inches.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

What happened to the driver...............?

Nice looking sled.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice skiff! Great photo's!


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys......whos going down to Key Largo next month?


----------



## Zfranks (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice boat.
I also like the Black and White photo of it.


----------

